# Residential  Dryer  Exhausts



## globe trekker (Jan 3, 2012)

Greetings to all!

I am looking for input regarding Residential dryer exhausts. I have an "interior-of-the-structure" dryer

location that cannot be moved.

I seem to recall that we had some discussion on here regarding some type of approved dryer

exhaust collection systems that could be installed for these type scenarios, ..possibly a wet, dryer

exhaust capturing method.

Thanks for your input!  

.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 3, 2012)

I've yet to see anything I would accept from the prescriptive side. And, don't know if there's an economical engineered solution for residential.

There usually is another location that is suitable, folks just have to understand the current location cannot be made code compliant.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

Why not just use a listed and labeled ventless condensing dryer they are allowed 2009 IRC M1502.2


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 3, 2012)

The existing tenants have an older dryer that they want to continue to use.

The dryer exhaust duct was installed under the slab; lots of years ago, and

they are having problems with water ( from rain events ), entering the exhaust

duct and causing an obstruction to the exhausting. Also, no new exhaust

duct can be installed because of the interior location, and they do not want

to install a vertical exhaust duct & booster fan.

What would ya'll do? Thanks!    

.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

I would politely tell them they may be creating a code violation.

Here we do not do change of occupancy inspections for residential nor do we enforce the IPMC so it would never be an issue because it is existing.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks " gb " for the input! I sure thought that there was some type of dryer

exhaust venting that utilized a water reservoir to catch the dryer exhausts..

I'm also pitching the idea of installing a new electrical circuit to an exterior

wall and them placing the dryer there, then installing a new exhaust duct

through that exterior wall location. They have already stated that they would

rather try to keep the dryer in its existing location ( if possible ). I'm trying

to provide viable options for the homeowner.

.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 3, 2012)

I was thinking of something like these in the link. Are these ( code ) approved for installation?

Thanks for your consideration!

*http://www.thefind.com/appliances/info-indoor-dryer-vent*

.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

If it were new construction I would only allow a listed condensing dryer as an exception to a duct to the exterior.

In an existing situation where a remodel was taking place I would perhaps considered a listed condensing device (not a very grey area and a bit of a stretch to allow), none of those in that link would even come close to being acceptable. They were lint traps not condensing units.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 3, 2012)

In this case " gb ", there is no remodeling taking place, ..only a problematic exhausting

issue. Homeowners do not want to move their existing dryer location, nor do they

want to purchase a new condensation type dryer ( *$$$$* ).

With these limitations in place, would you install one of the "lint catchers" in the link,

or would you recommend one of them as a last resort type thingy, or something else?

Thanks!

As you can probably tell, I'm trying to help turn a sow's ear in to a silk purse.    

.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

As an AHJ I could not recommend the lint catcher unless it was listed as a condensing unit to easy to find your self on the lawsuit end of a dryer fire. If I were a DP I would not put my name to it for the same reason.

As a guy who used to be a bachelor I can say with all confidence that my _fire_ um I mean lint trap that I built out of a 5 gallon construction bucket worked great, for catching lint It also made my laundry room smell funny and kind of slimy all the time with moisture/mildew that I did not see for the first couple of months (you know I only did laundry maybe two-three times a month).

All in all I would tell them to do it right. As an AHJ or DP. even though I know the other way works kind of.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 3, 2012)

"gb ",

My scenario will not be an AHJ or DP issue in any way.   Just trying to help someone with

an exhaust issue.

If my choice is to recommend a lint catcher,  ..a condenser type dryer, ..use their existing

underslab exhaust duct, or to run a new electrical circuit to the exterior wall, I would say

that the "lint catcher thingy" is the least expensive,  followed by the new electrical circuit,

then a new condenser dryer.  The existing underslab dryer exhaust duct just doesn't do

it for me.

Much Thanks for your help ( and " fatboy " ) in talking this through!

.


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this a single family house?

How many stories??


----------



## fatboy (Jan 3, 2012)

I think where cda is going, (correct me if I'm wrong) is that is often code compliant to go vertical. When they do, I recommend a "clean-out" at the lowest junction. Other than that, it would be difficult for me to bless anything else.


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 3, 2012)

I would never vent to the inside, the moisture load on the house will be a problem, condsation dripping off windows, in concealed space the cost of repairing the damage will out weigh the precived savings of not putting in an exterior vent and ***** fan.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 3, 2012)

But, a booster fan is not code compliant either........was for one code cycle, but none were list as an assembly.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 4, 2012)

cda,

Yes, this is an existing single story, single family dwelling.

.


----------



## Frank (Jan 4, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> cda,Yes, this is an existing single story, single family dwelling.
> 
> .


Go vertical and exhause thru the roof, not into the attic as I have worked that fire.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 4, 2012)

Frank,

Thanks for the suggestion!  The homeowners do not want to penetrate the roofing

membrane.

.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 4, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Frank,  Thanks for the suggestion!  The homeowners do not want to penetrate the roofing membrane.


  Well they probably don't want to pay for construction either, given the choice.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> "gb ",My scenario will not be an AHJ or DP issue in any way.   Just trying to help someone with
> 
> an exhaust issue.
> 
> ...


People have short memories and even if you tell them that they are taking a chance with venting to the interior of the house, even if you give them all the facts about mold and fire hazards for dryers that over heat, even if you show them this thread they still may give you bad press some time down the road if they make a wrong choice now.


----------



## Jeff_MN (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree from experience on this one. The condensing dryers create a lot of moisture in a home. In MN here that is a huge problem in the winter months. We have had apartment builds install these type of units and produced lots complains from tenants that it took forever to dry their cloths and caused excessive moisture issues.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 4, 2012)

Jeff_MN,

Welcome to the Building Codes Forum,  and thanks for your input!

.


----------



## cda (Jan 4, 2012)

Run horizontal and vent at a soffit??? Or to the side


----------



## Frank (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like they dont want to spend any money or do any thing--

How about go with an energy efficient solar powered clothes dryer?

Hang a clothesline.


----------



## Mule (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't want to do this, don't want to do that, don't want to spend money, don't want to..................

Tell them, "Sorry I can't help you!  I've given every opinion on what meets code and you don't want to do any of them sooooooo do what you want too!"


----------



## righter101 (Jan 4, 2012)

Make sure the smoke detectors are up to code.

Any chance of horizontal boring under the slab to slide in a new one?


----------



## peach (Jan 4, 2012)

ventless dryers are great (expensive, but great), particularly when venting is an issue (you do still need, however, a condensate drain).


----------



## JMORRISON (Jan 5, 2012)

The existing duct is probably condensing the dryer exhaust in cooler weather conditions.  If the exhaust is sloped towards the termination riser; excavate to the riser and install new sweep riser with a drain point.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 5, 2012)

righter101,

No, there is no chance of installing a new horizontal exhaust duct next to the

existing one. The existing one is gathering copious amounts of ( surface rain

water ) from normal rain events and some condensation from the

drying-of-clothes process itself.

Mule,

Yes, it is true that the homeowners do not want to spend any additional monies

where they do not have to. Again, this scenario is not an AHJ issue, ..a DP issue,

or even a remodeling issue ( yet! ) in any way.      I am simply trying to offer

some solutions to a homeowner, ..as cheaply as I can.

Much thanks to you all for your input! Ya'll are the best!    

.


----------



## Mule (Jan 5, 2012)

i REALLY DO UNDERSTAND! bEEN THERE DONE THAT! sOMETIMES IT'S A NO WIN SITUATION.......... Stupid caps lock!!! That's what I get for not knowing how to type and I have to stare at my keyboard!! I was too far along and thought crapola!!!


----------



## cda (Jan 5, 2012)

Run new duct in attic to the side of the house

Can't cost that much


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2012)

the problem with putting them on the side of the house is soffit venting - this moisture can easily find it's way to the roof structure.  We don't have a huge problem with the additional moisture in the structure - just don't add a humidifier for the furnace.  The conditioned air should resolve those issues.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 8, 2012)

The lint traps are terrible. They just don't work.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 8, 2012)

Too cheap for the Laundromat; might be a redneck if you route the dryer to the bathroom as a sauna and could exhaust with fart fan.

On the serious side if they ran a new circuit for the dryer outside in cold climate it may overheat and catch fire.

Francis


----------



## Spoofman (Jan 10, 2012)

show them how easy it is to start lint on fire with flint and steal as you tell them this for additional affect and maybe they will reconsider


----------



## klarenbeek (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds to me like the owner is just looking for someone to tell him that his almost no-cost solution will be ok, even in the face of expert advice as well as codes that say otherwise. I wouldn't advise them to use anything other that what would actually work.  Too many fire/mold issues. Without a change of location, going through the roof would be what I would recommend.

Any way to run a duct to the exterior just below the ceiling and soffit around it, or is the distance too far? Those long sweep dryer ells make a big difference in runs with elbows.


----------



## joyee (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm thanks for sharing this wonderful post, I really like to your thread.It is quite helpful discussion according to me, thank you so much for the impressive post......


----------

